# Wall-Mounted Pen Displays?



## MattTheHat (May 16, 2012)

I'm looking for some way to display some of my favorite pens in my home office and at my err, well, my office office.  Maybe 100 or so in each location. 

I've got several pen chests and other means of *storage*, but not really anything to *display* the pens, save for the top row of the pen chest which sits on the corner of my desk (and I'd really like to have that real estate back).

Have any of you fine folks seen commercially-made, wall-mounted wooden pen display cases? Hopefully something of decent quality, and if getting pens in and out of the display were fairly easy, all the better. I guess I could design and build my own, but the problem is, I'm certainly no cabinet maker. Plus, I'd rather be making pens.

Any ideas?


-Matt


----------



## Smitty37 (May 16, 2012)

MattTheHat said:


> I'm looking for some way to display some of my favorite pens in my home office and at my err, well, my office office. Maybe 100 or so in each location.
> 
> I've got several pen chests and other means of *storage*, but not really anything to *display* the pens, save for the top row of the pen chest which sits on the corner of my desk (and I'd really like to have that real estate back).
> 
> ...


 They are probably available but might take some digging to find one that suits at a price you'd not mind paying.  You might have to take something and modify it for pens. I ended up making my own....


----------



## MattTheHat (May 16, 2012)

I was afraid that might be the case.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 16, 2012)

Might be something here you could use.  They seem to have a large selection of displays.  (no affiliation just ran across the sight a few months back, no idea as to quality or customer service)


----------



## MattTheHat (May 16, 2012)

I checked there already but didn't really anything close to what I was looking for. I did get a couple of ideas for making my own, though. The fan-shaped Sheaffer's counter display is sweet.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 16, 2012)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Might be something here you could use.  They seem to have a large selection of displays.  (no affiliation just ran across the sight a few months back, no idea as to quality or customer service)



That place is a liiitle bit steep on there prices. I think they are in the business of robbing people.


----------



## thewishman (May 17, 2012)

How about a microwave bacon rack?:biggrin:


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (May 17, 2012)

I took a 2 hr class on turning pens and on completion we each got a certificate of completion.  I picked up a deep pic. frame.Like the use for making 3D cutout pic's.
  I glued my first 2 pens and the certificate in it and it still hangs on my wall.  That was my first time I ever touched a lathe.  If you want to be able to remove your pens, or change them , you will need something with doors.


----------



## navycop (May 17, 2012)

Here are some ideas: pen display case - Google Search


----------



## MattTheHat (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I never thought of looking for images of pen cases. I see a couple there that might work. 

-Matt


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 17, 2012)

thewishman said:


> How about a microwave bacon rack?:biggrin:



Hey, I "resemble" that remark. Just kidding.:wink: I would make my own and I probably have done so amongst the 50 or so pen storage cases that I have. Will go through my inventory and post a few pics, if I think that they are worth showing.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 18, 2012)

wood-of-1kind said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > How about a microwave bacon rack?:biggrin:
> ...




Here's one style that you can mount and display from a wall. Will look for other styles that may be of interest.


----------



## latheturner (May 18, 2012)

*Pen Display Cases*

You were looking for pen display cases and I found these online? I don't know anything about them, but here is the link.
https://www.lanierpens.com/pen_display_cases_s/22.htm?gclid=CNqFyJCP8q8CFcyb7QodphU2WQ


----------



## latheturner (May 18, 2012)

Here is another link to some pen cases.
Fountain Pen Display Case Company


----------



## chuditch (May 21, 2012)

*Pen Display*

G'day...you could try this...made the stand itself and canablised display boxes [or Trays]..


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 21, 2012)

latheturner said:


> Here is another link to some pen cases.
> Fountain Pen Display Case Company



Wow! Some of the prices on this site are crazy!


----------



## MattTheHat (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, Peter, that's the sort of thing I had in mind. Course, I had it pictured oriented horizontally and considerably larger so it would hold a dozen or so. 

Latheturner posted a link to Lanierpens.com. They've got some really nice multiple pen stands. Really nice. And then they throw in a bit of a slap in the face: "Please allow 5 days for construction." Geeze, five days for something THAT pretty? It'd take me a month and it wouldn't look nearly as nice!

Thanks for the ideas, folks. 


-Matt


----------

